# Bottle fed babies. Feeding whole milk.



## Enfys (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

This is a bit long but it may help to have details. 

I have been given 6 dairy bucklings, they were on their dams for 3 days before the farmer took them off and gave them milk replacer (Grober) I had them at 6 days. Now 12 days old. 

I used the same replacer, following the instructions to the letter, and have run into problems  

3 are thriving (it would seem)
3 are scouring although still eating. 

Farmer recommended electrolytes - his version:

2 tbsp corn syrup, 1/2 tsp salt, 1/4 bicarb to 4 cups water for 24 hours. 

Done that, doesn't seem to be making much difference. 
It seems to me that I am asking the same question to 10 people and am getting 10 different answers, and books say something else! Do this, do that, try this, try that...I am totally confused. I am doing something wrong and I don't know what it is ... 

So, whole milk, would someone please be so kind as to give me the exact formula they find works, plus amounts. 

My baby goats will thank anyone who helps me get this right.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use pedialyte or you can buy goat electrolytes. I'm not familiar with the homemade recipe. 

Whole cow's milk from the store is fine to use and you don't have to add anything to it.

What do the kids weigh and how much are you feeding per bottle? How many times per day are you feeding them?


----------



## Enfys (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Karen,

Thankyou. 

Currently, with the formula I am feeding (as per instructions) 300ml (about 10 oz the convertor says) x3 daily, although perhaps 4 feeds daily would be better - it seems more natural, but there's nothing natural about bottle feeding at all anyway is there? 

I am not sure what they weigh, I will have a weigh in tomorrow. 

I will start changing over to whole milk tomorrow, I can but try. Now then, should I mix the whole milk with the formula and change like that, or just with water? What do you suggest? I want to get them off the formula as quickly as possible really, but without upsetting their system more than they already are.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Make it easy (not necessarily cheaper) on yourself and use whole milk. At 12 days old I would still feed 4 times a day as much as they want (usually a 12 oz bottle each feeding is enough). They think they are starving but they aren't. Sometimes with replacers you get scours. With whole milk you don't. Didn't believe it until we tried it. By 2-3 weeks of age you can transition to a 2 qt bottle in a bottle rack and they can free feed off of it and relieve you of all the feedings.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Try a corrid treatment 4-5cc 1x a day for 5 days my bottle babies started to get the runs this is their 3 rd day on it and poops look good!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My baby is very close in age, I;m using the recipe I found here with no issues.

Gallon Whole Milk, remove 3 cups
add 1 can evaporated goats milk ( can be regular evapped)
add 2 cups buttermilk

Shake well before every feeding.

Warm to 102 on stove NOT MICROWAVE

he loves it!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They don't have cocci at 12 days old. The life cycle for Cocci is 19 days. And , in my opinon, there are much better choices then Corrid. We've already had one little get Polio and die from using Corrid on the forum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For a changeover, I would mix up the replacer like you normally do. Then start with 1/4 whole milk, 3/4 replacer. Then slowly increase the whole milk and decrease the powder. I would probably do the changes a day or two apart.


----------



## Enfys (Mar 7, 2013)

Thankyou all. 



ksalvagno said:


> For a changeover, I would mix up the replacer like you normally do. Then start with 1/4 whole milk, 3/4 replacer. Then slowly increase the whole milk and decrease the powder. I would probably do the changes a day or two apart.


I'll give that a go then, Thankyou so much


----------

